# grrrr... fragrances that don't stick!!



## katsntx (Sep 9, 2014)

I am so tired of buying fragrances that don't stick.  I know I can add clay or other things to help, but seriously, I think a fragrance should at least stick around for a while on its own!.  

I've read reviews, tried different companies and still I have trouble with disappearing FOs.  I was so in love with NG's Spiced Cranberry and now, just two weeks later, nothing.. GONE!  I see a wide range of prices with FOs and still seems a bit hit and miss when it comes to staying power.  

I also love NG's Rain Barrel, but have only smelled the 1 oz OOB.  Anyone have a review on this FO as far as longevity and strength?

*So Frustrated*


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 9, 2014)

what are the size of your batches ? .... how much FO are you using per pound ? .... what soap making process are you using ? ..... what curing methods are you using ? and how strong do you want your scent to be in your soaps? you are correct in stating that you can use clays and other fixatives to try hold on to the scent a little longer . a thing to remember as well is where does your scent place on the note scale, because if its light and airy then it will seem to disappear faster and getting accustomed to the scent also detach from it as well . but all in all any and every little thing that you can do to help hold the scent helps.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you know about the soap scent review board?

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

Thousands of reviews by real soapers.  They will tell you what sticks, fades, discolors, accelerates, etc.

In order to register you need a paid internet account.  So yahoo, google, AOL, etc. won't work.  It's to cut down on spam.

Also how much are you using per pound?  Hot/cold process?  Gel or no gel?


----------



## freesia792 (Sep 9, 2014)

How hot are is your soap when you add the fragrance? EO's have a lower flash point than FO's do. Most of the FO I have used have a flash point of around 200 degrees.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 9, 2014)

I can chime in on NG Rain Barrel: I did two ounces in a 48oz batch and it sticks like the dickens. I know this soap is 6+ months old and it is still really strong. A lot of people love it


----------



## katsntx (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I am using 1 oz ppo and soaping at about 80 degrees.  CP.  I find d HP is a bit better but although I love HP, I can't do everything I want that way.  

Good to hear about the Rain Barrel.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Sep 9, 2014)

NG's fragrances have been hit or miss with me in terms of quality and sticking power. Unfortunately I have experience more misses. I do really like their Peppermint and Cracklin Birch.
I use a lot of FO's from Peak, Brambleberry, and Sweet Cakes. I second JudyMoody's suggestion about joining the SRB. So much info to be found there. I don't buy an FO without checking the board first!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 9, 2014)

I use NG spiced cranberry at .25oz PPO and its plenty strong after a month or so. I do blend it with orange EO but the orange is mostly gone by now.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 9, 2014)

I too check the SSRB for fragrance reviews.  Not always, sometimes something just sounds so good I have to give it a try.  NG has some fragrances that I really like and they stick.  Perfect Man, Cardamom & Teakwood, Peach Magnolia Raspberry, Bite Me, Lick Me All Over, Hummingbird, Cracklin Birch, Balsam & Cedar  and Anjou Pear Blossom  are some of them.  I've used their Pumpkin Apple Butter and it's more apple but it's not bad.  I like fragrances from Peak, Symphony Scents and Soapalooza as well.  My nose does sometimes have trouble picking up scents since I'm around them so much.


----------



## VanessaP (Sep 9, 2014)

NG's The Perfect Man sticks like a mofo. I use 0.5 oz ppo in my CP and it is still crazy strong. Cardamom & Teakwood sticks, Misbehavin' sticks, Cracklin Birch is a crazy sticker. I use mostly Rustic Escentuals, Nature's Garden, Aztec and a few from WSP.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 9, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Do you know about the soap scent review board?
> 
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/
> 
> ...



I would love to get in on this board, but have no idea what my Verizon email addy is...I've never used it!    I use my Yahoo addy for everything.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't want to be Debbie Downer but based upon the usage rates for Spiced Cranberry posted on NG website the amount you can use for the entire batch is only 0.1%.  That's a tiny amount.  For a one pound loaf of soap (oils, water, lye weight included) you could only use less than 0.5_grams _of fragrance in order to meet the IFRA guidelines.  I personally don't know why it doesn't say not skin safe or not suitable for soap. 

NG fragrances that stick well for me include: Perfect Man, Cracklin' Birch, Misbehavin', Black Raspberry Vanilla, Lovin' Spell, Clean type, and Dragon's Blood.  Kiss 'N Tell doesn't smell at all to me in soap, but all of my co-workers smell it.  I make it for one co-worker who loves VS Bombshell and she says it's spot-on.


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 13, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> I would love to get in on this board, but have no idea what my Verizon email addy is...I've never used it!    I use my Yahoo addy for everything.




I know.  It sounds very suspicious.   Is this a shady site?


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 13, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> I know.  It sounds very suspicious.   Is this a shady site?



The soap scent review board is legitimate.  They do require a paid email address, but it's an extremely helpful tool.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes- what Kerrie said. The Scent Review Board is not shady at all.

The owner of the site runs/maintains it all by herself in her spare time and is very generous in opening it up to us completely free from ads and spam, with the only request in return being that we use a paid e-mail addy when registering.... well, _that_ and that we 'pay our dues' by adding to the reviews (instead of just only and always browsing). 

She chose to make paid e-mail addies requirement after many hacking attempts. It got so bad that it came to a point of either shutting down the site permanently, or keeping it up but requiring paid e-mail addies. She chose the latter and we are all very grateful. No worries- she's 100% totally legit. 

IrishLass


----------



## rainwater (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm never sure how much FO to add. If NG says 5%, is that 5% of ppo or 5% of the entire batch including water, lye, oils? I think I might be adding too much, but when I used 5% of the oil weight I could barely smell the scent. I use the Essential Depot white silicone mold, My batch size is approx 5 pounds. I have been using 4 oz in each batch. Is that too much? YIKES am I wasting oils?


----------

